# DriveWay radiant heating cryo system question



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

Its been about 6 yrs since the last time i installed one of these and for the life of me i can't remember what was the name of the auto pumping system/box i had connected to the boiler to self feed cryo tek..

I am sure there are probably better systems out there so i want to get some opinions on what i should use...

I have a 5 zone driveway to work with about 250-300 feet on each zone..


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Maybe a Axiom Tank?


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

Catlin987987 said:


> Maybe a Axiom Tank?



Damn I couldn't remember that name at all. Haha


----------

